# Return To Winter Next Week



## Zand (Mar 17, 2008)

Models show the NAO finally going negative (better late than never I guess) and a possible Nor'Easter early in the week. Imagine another spring like last year... insane. We can only THINK SNOW.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2008)

Puh-leeze!!!!

We need it.  This straddling the freezing mark is gonna drive me nuts.  Ideally I'd like to get blasted like we did last spring.  If not, I want things to warm up in a hurry and get my corn hero bump skiing on.  Middle of March is typically the best skiing of the season.  So far it's been the worst from my and many others accounts.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 17, 2008)

I think we got spoiled...


----------



## gladerider (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah, last march was shweet...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 17, 2008)

Serious Stoke..I hope it dumps when I'm at Stowe the very end of March and beginning of April..last year I had three powder days in a row at Stowe..that week..mad steezy yo


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll take more snowfall, just no more in-between weather. Either tons of snow like last April, or bring on spring. Maine's got the base depths, we just need some above freezing weather or a good dump of snow to make the woods enjoyable again.


----------



## Zand (Mar 17, 2008)

This has been a good March for me... maybe not quite like last year but certainly MUCH better than '06.


----------



## hardline (Mar 17, 2008)

this is good news. planned on going up to stowe next week. late season dumps make feel all funny in my pants:smile:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 17, 2008)

hardline said:


> late season dumps make feel all funny in my pants:smile:




Tell me about it...late season dumps are what I dream about...Last Aprils dumps in northern vermont were EPIC..


----------



## tcharron (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm still holding out hope that snow wails on us Tuesday night..  If only the timing would happen right.


----------



## hardline (Mar 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Tell me about it...late season dumps are what I dream about...Last Aprils dumps in northern vermont were EPIC..


it makes me feel dirty like i am stealling something. i also love telling people that i had amazing pday. then you get this glazed look like" i thought there was no snow and ski season was over"


----------



## JD (Mar 19, 2008)

Over it.  Let it RAIN!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 19, 2008)

JD said:


> Over it.  Let it RAIN!



Boo..somebody is burnt out//


----------



## JD (Mar 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Boo..somebody is burnt out//



Anti jinx man....anti jinx.


----------



## hardline (Mar 19, 2008)

JD said:


> Anti jinx man....anti jinx.



i was going to lash out at your orriginal statement, but that makes me feel better. i just got off with my realtor and she said that some people in town(stowe) have are just done, and are not looking forward to all that the mud that is comming.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's your anti-jinx - Im doing 3 days at A-Basin over the Mar 29-30 weekend.  That should encourage any snowfall around here during next week.


----------



## hardline (Mar 21, 2008)

well id like to thank you for leaving. every little bit helps.


----------



## JD (Mar 21, 2008)

This spring could be a real sloppy one, that's for sure.


----------

